# Prefixes



## Selk67U2

*Post in here anything to do with Prefixes*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

lol what was wrong with the other prefix sticky? 


p.s.

I GOT MY TICA PREFIX LALALALALLALALA!!!

long live NEKOSUSHI Bengals!!  leased:


----------



## Selk67U2

*The other one was for discussing names for kittens, to help breeders out that were stuck for names*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

Selk67U2 said:


> *The other one was for discussing names for kittens, to help breeders out that were stuck for names*


ah hA! cheers for the clarification as it looked like it went a bit OT when i posted so i wasn't sure.


----------



## raggs

Post in here anything to do with Prefix's

NO !............heehe


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

raggs said:


> Post in here anything to do with Prefix's
> 
> NO !............heehe


Straight to the naughty step


----------



## raggs

hey i own that step hahahahahaha


----------



## Selk67U2

*I'm gonna glue your butt to it Chris, lol*


----------



## raggs

..........ok ok i'll be good


----------



## raggs

we are now waiting for our form to come back from our club secretary, then it can be sent to the GCCF for them to process our aplication for our prefix. but like everything else you post these days it all seems to take ages unless you have fax i guess.


----------



## Biawhiska

I got mine signed at a show once.


----------



## raggs

all well and good as long as the secretary of your club is at a show


----------



## kozykatz

they might have to wait till they have a committee meeting, that might be why there's a delay.



raggs said:


> all well and good as long as the secretary of your club is at a show


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

hey chris....... bite me!!!!  


and i am procrastinating filling out my prefix papers for the GCCF!! lol


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

raggs said:


> we are now waiting for our form to come back from our club secretary, then it can be sent to the GCCF for them to process our aplication for our prefix. but like everything else you post these days it all seems to take ages unless you have fax i guess.


When I applied I had just missed the committee meeting so had to wait until the next one which was postponed. I included a stamped addressed envelope for the GCCF so that when my membership & application was finally confirmed they posted my application straight off for me.


----------



## Biawhiska

Can someone please rename this thread to "PREFIXES" pleasE?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

fluffypurrs said:


> Can someone please rename this thread to "PREFIXES" pleasE?


*What  it is called Prefix`s*


----------



## Biawhiska

the plural of prefix is spelt Prefixes.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

fluffypurrs said:


> the plural of prefix is spelt Prefixes.


*pmsl well tell selk she did it,  *


----------



## raggs

well fluff i dont think many forum members will worry over a slight spelling mistake. we all know what it meant anyway.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

raggs said:


> well fluff i dont think many forum members will worry over a slight spelling mistake. we all know what it meant anyway.


----------



## Biawhiska

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl well tell selk she did it,  *


sorry just being an a*se LOL


----------



## raggs

an arse or an ass


----------



## raggs

now the good lord said " you are what you are ".
if he had came from the Bronx he might have said " you is what you is "..hahahahahaha


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

raggs said:


> an arse or an ass


a donkey or an anus?


----------



## Biawhiska

An Arse....................................:d


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Ok back on topic please  PREFIXES  *


----------



## raggs

...yes ma'am.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

raggs said:


> ...yes ma'am.


Tut tut - where's that glue..............


----------



## raggs

.....hahahahahaha.


----------



## raggs

I've turned over a new leaf. lol , i was just being polite...


----------



## tashi

All sorted to now read Prefixes


----------



## Biawhiska

LOL beautiful


----------



## Selk67U2

*Am very sorry that I made a spelling mistake, but i've had a lot on lately, looking after my 9 month old Grandson, because my daughter had a 4 hr major op, her 18th in 5 yrs. 
Thanks Linda & Julie for putting it right *


----------



## raggs

im sorry to hear that wendy, and i hope she is ok and makes a full recovery hon


----------



## Biawhiska

Selk67U2 said:


> *Am very sorry that I made a spelling mistake, but i've had a lot on lately, looking after my 9 month old Grandson, because my daughter had a 4 hr major op, her 18th in 5 yrs.
> Thanks Linda & Julie for putting it right *


I weren't saying it being nasty, was just joking about. Sorry about your daughter.


----------



## bshcatz

so sorry for being so der but what is a prefix? thankyou to anyone who answers lol


----------



## Rraa

The GCCF call it a prefix - it functions like a surname but it is placed first and is the "cattery" name. For example, mine is Boberg and all my kittens from my own queens will be called "BOBERG (name, second name)".

There are plenty of other breeders on here who have their own prefix / cattery name. Click on their websites to see more - these can be found below their signatures.

The GCCF allow a certain number of letters to give a cat a name and the *Prefix* is included in that number. Every breeder will get a choice of names but must not be too similar to anyone elses or be a city name or after a person etc - the GCCF website will explain more.


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Just had a post card back from the GCCF saying they have received my Prefix application.
Post card dated 23/09/08
What happens now and how long before I hear anything?
Are the possible names published anywhere for people to object to?

Thanks


----------



## Saikou

They do publish them periodically in Our Cats. If there are no objections you should get a prefix card through after that.


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Where do I get our cats from - I have never seen it in the newsagents?


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> Just had a post card back from the GCCF saying they have received my Prefix application.
> Post card dated 23/09/08
> What happens now and how long before I hear anything?
> Are the possible names published anywhere for people to object to?
> 
> Thanks


can take up to 16-20 weeks depending on when the next meeting is hun from now xx

if you email and ask when the next prefix proposal meeting is as you just want an idea how long until you know then i'm sure they'll tell you xx
once the meeting has been done then they'll end up in OURCATS mag and on their webpages and then people can write in after that xx i think they then give them 2 or so weeks to say anything then you should get your paperwork through hun  xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

ok, thanks.

I guess I just have to sit tight now and hope I get the one I want!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Random question - if I want to breed Siamese how do I get a prefix? Mai Tai has only the generic allocated prefix, does that matter? Do I have to be a member of anything? And do I have to already have had a litter of kittens? (cat that is not me personally!)
I'm sure I could find it all out with a bit of research but I'm just being lazy!


----------



## Saikou

http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/prefixapp.pdf thats the GCCF form to complete. You do have to be a member of an affiliated cat club for a year, but if you join a club some of them will sign it for you straight away.

It doesn't matter if your girl has an administrative prefix, nor do you have to have had a litter. Once your chosen prefix is approved all kittens you breed will have that prefix when registered with the GCCF and that prefix is yours for life.


----------



## lymorelynn

Thanks. I'll look into joining Siamese cat club


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Just had an email back from the GCCF, the next meeting is not until 18th Feb 2009!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so it is going to take ages, that is 21 weeks from when they received it and then it is still going to be a while before it is approved.
Funny old thing they cashed their cheque pretty quickly though!!!


----------



## Biawhiska

it always takes a long time.


----------



## Selk67U2

> Just had an email back from the GCCF, the next meeting is not until 18th Feb 2009!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so it is going to take ages, that is 21 weeks from when they received it and then it is still going to be a while before it is approved.
> Funny old thing they cashed their cheque pretty quickly though!!!


*Thats discusting I'm so glad I did mine with FIFe now only took a couple of weeks*


----------



## kozykatz

yes that's one thing they are VERY quick about - cashing cheques. It really makes me angry that they take your money and then you hear nothing for months 

I think it's ridiculous that it takes so long to get a prefix approved. After all you're paying enough for it!



Toby & Darwin said:


> Just had an email back from the GCCF, the next meeting is not until 18th Feb 2009!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so it is going to take ages, that is 21 weeks from when they received it and then it is still going to be a while before it is approved.
> Funny old thing they cashed their cheque pretty quickly though!!!


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I have just had another email from them and an apology.
They thought my application wasn't received until October but as it was received in September it will be heard at the meeting on 5th November!!!!
Yippee!!!!!!!

Now I just have to hope for my 1st choice as we weren't really happy with the other choices.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oh, haha, thats good then Hazel Not long now then...fingers crossed for you*


----------



## Abooksigun

Toby & Darwin said:


> I have just had another email from them and an apology.
> They thought my application wasn't received until October but as it was received in September it will be heard at the meeting on 5th November!!!!
> Yippee!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I just have to hope for my 1st choice as we weren't really happy with the other choices.


Oh poop!! So that means mine didn't arrive til October so will be in for a longer wait!!!! TICA was soooooooooo simple GCCF is soooooooo awkward oh well hopefully I will get GCCF prefix this year, next year sometime never LOL!!


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> I have just had another email from them and an apology.
> They thought my application wasn't received until October but as it was received in September it will be heard at the meeting on 5th November!!!!
> Yippee!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I just have to hope for my 1st choice as we weren't really happy with the other choices.


if you googled the name and checked everything you could find to check no-one had it then you'll more than likely get your first choice hun  xx

have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## LousKoonz

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thats discusting I'm so glad I did mine with FIFe now only took a couple of weeks*


Mine took 18 weeks to come back to me whereas my mates took 10 x luck of the draw on when they have their meetings i suppose xx

i'm now on countdown til my TICA and FIFe reg's come through  xx they don't know it but theyre in a race with each other PMSL xx


----------



## Rraa

Good grief that is a long time. Years ago, mine took about six months with GCCF and last year, it took 2 weeks with TICA. Frustrating isn't it.


----------



## Jen26

is it ok if iam registering a kitten with the gccf to put their prefix in the name, as long as its no more than 26 letters?


----------



## LousKoonz

Jen26 said:


> is it ok if iam registering a kitten with the gccf to put their prefix in the name, as long as its no more than 26 letters?


yeah it's fine hun xx


----------



## Jen26

oh thanks x


----------



## LousKoonz

no probs sweetie  xx


----------



## tonkatoy

I got my prefix with TICA first and had my first choice approved.

When I applied with GCCF I had heard that they could be difficult and that if my prefix was remotely like an existing one I had no chance. I did look up other GCCF prefixes and did find what I thought were similar so did not hold out much hope of having the same for both.

But to my utter amazement I was given my first choice and my existing TICA name. I was so shocked that I got straight on the phone to GCCF and thanked them - just had too.

I am just so impulsive its sad :ihih:


----------



## Xiaoli

I have 2 GCCF Prefixes a TICA Cattery Name and a KC Affix! Me greedy????


----------



## Biawhiska

tonkatoy said:


> I got my prefix with TICA first and had my first choice approved.
> 
> When I applied with GCCF I had heard that they could be difficult and that if my prefix was remotely like an existing one I had no chance. I did look up other GCCF prefixes and did find what I thought were similar so did not hold out much hope of having the same for both.
> 
> But to my utter amazement I was given my first choice and my existing TICA name. I was so shocked that I got straight on the phone to GCCF and thanked them - just had too.
> 
> I am just so impulsive its sad :ihih:


awww that's a nice thing to do.


----------



## spid

is there anyway to find out a full list of prefixes - like the kennel club do (they publish a book for you to look through) or is it all internet research? I've just found out i let my cat club membership lapse (all my fault but it was inadvertant so am trying apply but will have to wait another 12 months until i can get my paper signed! - oh well - if i will walk around in a daze)


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

spid said:


> is there anyway to find out a full list of prefixes - like the kennel club do (they publish a book for you to look through) or is it all internet research? I've just found out i let my cat club membership lapse (all my fault but it was inadvertant so am trying apply but will have to wait another 12 months until i can get my paper signed! - oh well - if i will walk around in a daze)


The Gccf will send you one for £20 & Tica has a list on their site for free.
Tica is only updated once or a twice a year (I believe) but I e-mailed them my prefix choices beforehand & they confirmed whch ones were still available.

Have you checked whether your club will make you wait 12 months? Some will sign earlier if you ask them very nicely.
Goodluck


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Do the GCCF print off a list of prefixes awaiting approval or is it displayed anywhere for the public to see/object to?
They had a prefix meeting on 5th Nov and ours should have been in there for them to decide on I just wondered if there was any way we could find out whether or not they have agreed with any of our choices.

Thanks xx


----------



## Biawhiska

They will appear in our cats magazine


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Biawhiska said:


> They will appear in our cats magazine


ok, thanks - I have subscribed to the online version so hopefully I will see it in the next one, I think it is due out next week.


----------



## Biawhiska

yes, it is due out friday so it maybe in it


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Just checked online for our cats - and my prefix is there!!!! hopefully there will be no objections ( I don't want to tempt fate by posting it on here yet)

I saw 2 other ones I think are from here so I will keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> Just checked online for our cats - and my prefix is there!!!! hopefully there will be no objections ( I don't want to tempt fate by posting it on here yet)
> 
> I saw 2 other ones I think are from here so I will keep my fingers crossed for you xx


aw thats fab hun  gonna go nosey and see if i can work out which one is yours lol xx


----------



## Selk67U2

*Yey, fab news Hazel*


----------



## LousKoonz

Just looked at the list and the other 2 are a tad obvious on that list aren't they  lol xx

congrats though and fingers crossed everything goes through no probs xx


----------



## Abooksigun

Fingers crossed for others waiting for their prefix too!! xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

YIPPEEE!!!!!!

Just phoned the GCCF to check on my prefix and it has been approved!!!!!!!

We are now official. 

We are now known as "Tallica Tonkinese" (although the Tonkinese bit wont be on the prefix - it is just nice to see it written down!!!)

Now all I need to do it get the website arranged - anyone any good at that?


----------



## LousKoonz

Congrats hunny  xx

As for website, my guy may be able to help but dunno how much he'll charge xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Can you send me his details and we can maybe have a chat with him xx


----------



## kozykatz

congrats on the prefix - it's a good one 

i've done a couple of club websites as well as my own, depends how fancy you want it  I do my own coding but not the really advanced stuff.

The Asian Group Cat Society (UK) - GCCF Affiliated Club catering for the Asian breed group.
Guild of GCCF Judges and Stewards
Vervain ~ UK Breeder of European Burmese cats, Asian cats (inc Burmilla, Tiffanie, Bombay), & Ocicats in Notts.



Toby & Darwin said:


> YIPPEEE!!!!!!
> 
> Just phoned the GCCF to check on my prefix and it has been approved!!!!!!!
> 
> We are now official.
> 
> We are now known as "Tallica Tonkinese" (although the Tonkinese bit wont be on the prefix - it is just nice to see it written down!!!)
> 
> Now all I need to do it get the website arranged - anyone any good at that?


----------



## LousKoonz

Corr, KK, is there anything you don't do?  lol xx

Hazel, will give him a shout in a bit, see if he is free to help  xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Thanks,
yours look really good too KK and you did that all by yourself!!! I am just so useless at this kind of thing.

I suppose the first thing I need to check is if the website address I want is available?

How do I go about checking that?

I now also need to change Rosies registration paperwork as she is is my name only and the prefix is in joint so that will be job no 1


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*congratulations on getting your prefix x*


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> Thanks,
> yours look really good too KK and you did that all by yourself!!! I am just so useless at this kind of thing.
> 
> I suppose the first thing I need to check is if the website address I want is available?
> 
> How do I go about checking that?
> 
> I now also need to change Rosies registration paperwork as she is is my name only and the prefix is in joint so that will be job no 1


give me a shout with the details and i'll check it for you then send you a link for it so you can grab it xx


----------



## Guest

Congratulations on getting your first choice prefix....fab news

Lou
X


----------



## Toby & Darwin

FluffyCoonz said:


> Congratulations on getting your first choice prefix....fab news
> 
> Lou
> X


Thanks, I never expected to get the first choice but am really pleased I did.

It is obviously named after the band Metallica of whom my OH is one of their biggest fans so it is really special to us.


----------



## Abooksigun

Congratulations Hazel! xx

I had forgotten all about that so just phoned myself & my first choice has been approved too! YAY! packs being sent out Monday!!

Thank you for the reminder Hazel  now offcial with GCCF & TICA I'm very very happy!!


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Abooksigun said:


> I had forgotten all about that so just phoned myself & my first choice has been approved too! YAY! packs being sent out Monday!!
> 
> Thank you for the reminder Hazel  now offcial with GCCF & TICA I'm very very happy!!


Fantastic news, I am really pleased you got your first choice too xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Abooksigun said:


> Congratulations Hazel! xx
> 
> I had forgotten all about that so just phoned myself & my first choice has been approved too! YAY! packs being sent out Monday!!
> 
> Thank you for the reminder Hazel  now offcial with GCCF & TICA I'm very very happy!!


*thats brilliant news hun  *

*CONGRATULATIONS *


----------



## Abooksigun

Thank you so much Hazel & Lyn

Having a terrible week so this has made me feel better!!

Hopefully things can only get better!

Sorry to come in on your thread Hazel & hi-jack didn't mean to take the lime light away from you hun xx

Hope you didn't take it that way only just thought about it & thought rude cow!!


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Hey don't be daft!!!

This is a prefix thread for everyone, I am really pleased it has made you feel a bit better.

If it is any consolation we all have horrible colds too right now and feel miserable. xxx


----------



## Selk67U2

*HAZEL & CHARMAIN *


----------



## Abooksigun

Thank you Hazel xx

Thank you very much Wendy! How do you get the words in different colours like that & all sparkly?

I have tried & can't do it


----------



## deedeedee

Congratulations on getting your prefixes!!

I am waiting to see if I can have my Tica one, but only applied about a week or so ago.

D x


----------



## LousKoonz

deedeedee said:


> Congratulations on getting your prefixes!!
> 
> I am waiting to see if I can have my Tica one, but only applied about a week or so ago.
> 
> D x


my TICA one took about 3-4 weeks hun xx fingers crossed you get it xx


----------



## Guest

i was a prefex at school


----------



## deedeedee

LousKoonz said:


> my TICA one took about 3-4 weeks hun xx fingers crossed you get it xx


cheers hun x How does Tica let you know? - email?


----------



## LousKoonz

deedeedee said:


> cheers hun x How does Tica let you know? - email?


nope, just got my certificate through the post hunny xx


----------



## kozykatz

LOL - thanks 

to check if you can get the domain name you want, just go to one of the hosting sites like
Domain name registration from 123-reg

and follow the instructions :thumbup1:



Toby & Darwin said:


> Thanks,
> yours look really good too KK and you did that all by yourself!!! I am just so useless at this kind of thing.
> 
> I suppose the first thing I need to check is if the website address I want is available?
> 
> How do I go about checking that?
> 
> I now also need to change Rosies registration paperwork as she is is my name only and the prefix is in joint so that will be job no 1


----------



## kozykatz

I can't cook (more like won't cook), can't sew, am useless at DIY - so have to find something to keep me occupied 
I love doing websites and graphics etc. - only basic stuff but simple is sometimes best 



LousKoonz said:


> Corr, KK, is there anything you don't do?  lol xx
> 
> Hazel, will give him a shout in a bit, see if he is free to help  xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Thanks KK, I have managed to get the domain name I wanted so am just waiting on some further advice from someone about building the website.

There is such alot to consider and at the moment I wont have very much to put on it. The most important thing was securing the name we wanted, which we have now done. x


----------



## Selk67U2

*I would like to say a big *










*to De( deedeedee) on getting her Prefix through...... Midnightstar  *


----------



## deedeedee

:blush::blush::blush::blush: Cheers Wendy! 

I am soo happy with it xx


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hehe, you're welcome *


----------



## Abooksigun

Congratulations dee that's fantastic news!! Well done you xx:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Congratulations (again!!!).....it's a great prefix xx


----------



## deedeedee

Thanks peeps! 

Have bought my domain name 'midnightstarsiberians' just need to figure out how to transfer to my website : :crazy:


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Hey congratulations on the prefix!!!


----------



## Jen26

fab prefix. welldone:cornut:


----------



## deedeedee

Thanks!


----------



## LousKoonz

Now that's a fab prefix hunny - congratulations!!! xx


----------



## Leah100

Selk67U2 said:


> *I would like to say a big *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *to De( deedeedee) on getting her Prefix through...... Midnightstar  *


Congratulations, really love the prefix !


----------



## LousKoonz

Just got my FIFE prefix through - they wouldn't let me have my BlueLaKoonz like TICA and GCCF so i'm registered VoxKoonz with FIFE  x


----------



## Abooksigun

Congrats Lou xx Well done hunni xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Abooksigun said:


> Congrats Lou xx Well done hunni xx


Thanks sweetie  xx


----------



## deedeedee

Congratulations Lou xx


----------



## spid

:thumbup: COngratulations! :thumbup:

I am just started on this route - have sent all my forms away (just before Xmas) anyone know roughly when I should hear from GCCF (getting this one done first then TICA then FIFe)?


----------



## LousKoonz

Thanks Dee (sorry didn't see your reply)

Spid, send a quick email to GCCF and find out when the next meeting is - that'll give you an indication of around the time your paperwork should be looked at etc x remember they give people chance to complain about them so would be a couple of weeks after the meeting x


----------



## spid

LousKoonz said:


> Thanks Dee (sorry didn't see your reply)
> 
> Spid, send a quick email to GCCF and find out when the next meeting is - that'll give you an indication of around the time your paperwork should be looked at etc x remember they give people chance to complain about them so would be a couple of weeks after the meeting x


Thanks for that LousKoonz - i'll do that.


----------



## spid

Does any one know the timescales involved in getting your prefix approved - my breed club has signed the forma nd sent it straight off to GCCF for me, it should be there now - the next meeting is in March (18th) for ratification - how long after that would I expect to be able to use which ever of my choices they give me? If Minnii is pregnant her kits would be due to go to their new homes mid June - would it be through for that?


----------



## Taylorbaby

I got mine the end of the last year, Frostymoon with TICA I need to see if GCCF have it taken though!

I went through about 4 to get this one! But I really like it


----------



## abbscats

I may be wrong here but I am sure that you need to get your prefix notification from GCCF before or on the day the kits are born to be able to use your prefix when registering, so fingers crossed that its all sorted by then, when is she due?? - does anyone else know anything different??


----------



## shellbee 1

hi, im new to breeding, what is a prefix? thanks


----------



## spid

It is the name of the 'cattery' that bred your cat - so the first name on her pedigree name (on the oink registration slip). It is best to have your own name and you can apply for this via the GCCF. You need to be a member of a breed club and have them sign a form confirming this before GCCF will accept the application. Some clubs require you to be a member for 12 months first, some don't. Your breeder should be albe to help you with this as you often need 'sponsoring' to gain membership of the breed club. 

Once your application is with GCCF it can take up to 20 weeks to get your prefix ratified but any kittens born once they have acknowledged receipt of your application will be able to use that prefix rather than the administrative prefix the GCCF gives. The bad news if you have to give at least 4 choices and they will choose from those for you - finding 4 you really want is hard!

Hope that helps


----------



## Taylorbaby

abbscats said:


> I may be wrong here but I am sure that you need to get your prefix notification from GCCF before or on the day the kits are born to be able to use your prefix when registering, so fingers crossed that its all sorted by then, when is she due?? - does anyone else know anything different??


ooo not that I know of! You dont have to even have a name to reg with them. Mum is GCCF & TICA Active cos of that I can reg them with TICA under my name or GCCF & they give me a name!

Tahts what I was told!!


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Keeping my fingers crossed I have just applied to TICA for my prefix I am hoping for the same as my GCCF one Tallica - I have checked their list and it is not there so fingers crossed!!!

Does anyone know how long it takes for TICA to decide - I applied online for it, thanks xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed I have just applied to TICA for my prefix I am hoping for the same as my GCCF one Tallica - I have checked their list and it is not there so fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for TICA to decide - I applied online for it, thanks xx


did mine online and i think it took 4-6 weeks hun xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Thanks Lou xx

keep your fingers crossed for me x


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> Thanks Lou xx
> 
> keep your fingers crossed for me x


oh i have hunny  x


----------



## Guest

i was a prefix at school


----------



## Taylorbaby

did my TICA online and it took a couple of days!


----------



## FOREST TINKA

I recently got my GCCF prefix through and i am chuffed to bits as i received the one i wanted:thumbup1:


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Just thought I would share with you all, I got my TICA prefix through today so TALLICA is now officially registered with TICA & GCCF 

Now I just need to wait a bit to use it!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Congratulations on your TICA prefix. We're in the process of trying to choose a name and then register


----------



## raggs

congrats T.D. on getting your prefix, and Lyn i dont envy you at all lol


----------



## spid

WOOT!!!!! WOOT!!!!!!! :thumbup: Just checked on the GCCF website and our prefix is there - yeahah!!!!!! Finesthour Birmans we now are - alluding to the fact that hubby is RAF. How long do you reckon before we get official confirmation? Hooray, hooray, hooray!


----------



## lymorelynn

Excellent news. Well chosen name :thumbup:


----------



## Stiltskin

I have a GCCF reg. prefix but haven't heard of TICA. What is it?!


----------



## Stiltskin

Hi Spid, congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Hi Everyone

I know this an old thread but thought it saves opening a new one.

I want to apply for a prefix nut need to wait 12 months for the GCCF one (unless anyone knows a club that will sign early for Birmans??)

If I apply for a Tica prefix now do my cats need to be Tica registered and is this awkward to do as they are both with GCCF at the moment.

Also how on earth do you all think of prefix names??

Just as I think i've found one I like I google it and someone else has got it first!!

Need to try and think of something unique but i'm useless lol

Rebecca


----------



## myrkari

You can apply for both a TICA prefix and a GCCF one - but you will need to register your queens with TICA if they're not already registered with them, otherwise you won't be able to register your future kittens. It's not difficult - you just need your GCCF pink slip and a copy of the pedigree, and you send it over to TICA and they send you the necessary bits and pieces back.


----------



## Dozymoo

Hi All,

Question on Prefixes. How does the GCCF decide if a Prefix choice is adequately different to an already existing prefix? 

Is there a set number of letters difference that is required? Or if it about the sound of a prefix name? 

I've come up with a few different ideas but then I check the list of registered prefixes and occasionally there is something similar but different already in existance. Not sure how close you can be.

Any thoughts? 

Thanks xx


----------



## messyhearts

Has anyone applied to a club that isn't a breed club before? I am intended on applying to a regional one in August (when 12 months are up) but wondered if anyone had done this before & had any issues. I would go for a breed but one requires a countersignature just to join & puts me off the rest as well as me being interested in two different breeds anyway.


----------



## messyhearts

Submitting my application this weekend to be signed. I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## tylow

We've got our GCCF Prefix  Suileangorm Birmans, Scots Gaelic for Blue Eyes


----------



## messyhearts

Congrats!


----------



## spid

tylow said:


> We've got our GCCF Prefix  Suileangorm Birmans, Scots Gaelic for Blue Eyes


fantastic news


----------



## Dozymoo

Congrats Tylow!  
We got ours too. We're now Regents British Shorthairs.  xx


----------



## tylow

Thanks and congratulations to you


----------



## lymorelynn

Just got my prefix so am now officially Lambchop Siamese 
Congratulations to everyone who got their's this week too


----------



## tylow

Congratulations


----------



## alisondalziel

Congrats to everyone who got their prefix!

I have a question.

I've filled out the form and have the cash ready. I've found a club who will sign for me. What now? Do i send my form to the club for signing with the cash then they forward it to the GCCF, or do i send it along with a SAE then i send it to the GCCF after its been signed?

Sorry if the answer is obvious i just wanna get it right.


----------



## Biawhiska

send the form to the club for them to sign and get them to send it back to you. then send to the gccf with your cheque.


----------



## spid

If you ask nicely and include a stamped adressed envelope for the GCCF they often will forward it for you. Mine did.


----------



## alisondalziel

Thanks folks!!

Wish me luck. :yikes:
(sorry just had to use that smiley LOL)


----------



## messyhearts

Application submitted to GCCF this morning. Fingers & toes crossed!


----------



## messyhearts

First choice rejected. Second choice on GCCF's website but now wondering what happens if it gets a complaint from a member of public. Any ideas?


----------



## lymorelynn

Sorry your first choice was rejected. Not sure what happens if someone objects but I guess it goes to third choice. Best of luck - it's a nightmare waiting for it to be granted.


----------



## messyhearts

Thanks. I naively thought it was a shoo-in because there was nothing similar in spelling on list of registered prefixes so had created all sorts of website material for it. Damn. Start again then...


----------



## tylow

Thats a shame. Best of luck with your second choice


----------



## Milly22

messyhearts said:


> Thanks. I naively thought it was a shoo-in because there was nothing similar in spelling on list of registered prefixes so had created all sorts of website material for it. Damn. Start again then...


What was the reason for not getting it if nothing was similar ?


----------



## Elmstar

Nothing's a shoe-in with the GCCF, I think it depends what mood they're in....as you can tell I'm not a fan.


----------



## Milly22

Elmstar said:


> Nothing's a shoe-in with the GCCF, I think it depends what mood they're in....as you can tell I'm not a fan.


Oh i had better start thinking of names i actually like.


----------



## Elmstar

mellowma said:


> Oh i had better start thinking of names i actually like.


We ended up with about our fourth choice from the GCCF and I don't even like it so we only use TICA.


----------



## messyhearts

mellowma said:


> What was the reason for not getting it if nothing was similar ?


No idea. I checked the list thoroughly & checked after. Can't see any issues anywhere with my choice.


----------



## messyhearts

Elmstar said:


> We ended up with about our fourth choice from the GCCF and I don't even like it so we only use TICA.


Your TICA is fairly similar to what I wanted (I wanted Wilstar). Maybe there is a mutual issue?


----------



## Slave2Many

We are only registered with TICA, it is easier as it can be done online and I hate to mention - cheaper.

With TICA's online service, it is so easy to check if you can have the prefix you want and even before you apply, you can change your mind if it is too close to someone elses.

We are Decorus, it is Latin for Beautiful which I obviously think is a Bengal all over. :thumbup::thumbup:

All of the kittens have latin names too (pet names are english).


----------



## messyhearts

I'm confused.

An email from the GCCF said that prefixes can be rejected by the public for up to 21 days after the meeting. The date on the website disagrees with this and is in fact a calender month after the meeting.

The meeting was on the 5th, so should I expect confirmation (providing no complaints) on the 26th (posted to my house on 27th) or on the 5th of June (posted to my house on the 6th). Which is it?


----------



## lymorelynn

I had to wait a month for confirmation of mine. Hope yours goes through ok


----------



## messyhearts

Officially part of the club now - ALIGHIERI came through today.


----------



## tylow

Congratulations


----------



## Milly22

messyhearts said:


> Officially part of the club now - ALIGHIERI came through today.


Great news.  Mines get sent to TBRCC this month for signing then onto GCCF.


----------



## carolmanycats

Slave2Many said:


> With TICA's online service, it is so easy to check if you can have the prefix you want and even before you apply, you can change your mind if it is too close to someone elses.
> 
> ).


Actually you CAN see a list of GCCF prefixes online too

http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/Prefixes.pdf


----------



## messyhearts

tylow said:


> Congratulations





mellowma said:


> Great news.  Mines get sent to TBRCC this month for signing then onto GCCF.


Thanks.


----------



## messyhearts

Anyone know much about TICA prefixes?

I applied for one last week. It clearly states that you need to pay first & then email with the transaction code after submitting the form yet when I filled the form in it took me to Paypal.  I emailed them to tell them that I paid for it already but I had no reference for the application itself & have not had a response & it has been four days. 

I thought this one was meant to be the easy one of the two.... How long should they take? There's a link to the progress but when I go to that page there is nothing about prefix application progress.


----------



## Milly22

How did you get on with TICA Messyhearts? I am about to register but don't want to lose my money.


----------



## messyhearts

Still waiting (sorry didn't see this response before). I don't think it is lost money as I have proof I paid it but human acknowledgement would be nice!


----------



## Milly22

Thanks. 

I am very impulsive so off it went. I also got the automed reply.


----------



## lymorelynn

I don't remember how long it took but they just sent a postcard sometime later to say that my prefix was approved. And I agree - it would have been nice to have some human response


----------



## Milly22

lymorelynn said:


> I don't remember how long it took but they just sent a postcard sometime later to say that my prefix was approved. And I agree - it would have been nice to have some human response


A Postcard ???

I want a nice big pack telling me I am a registered breeder with folders and lots of paperwork and forms to fill in and things???

No doubt I am in for a dissapointment, I am also registering with GCCF if I ever get my from back from wellknowncatbreedingclub, I don't understand having a TICA pre-fix and GCCFcats, it's all too confusing for my tiny mind! Where to register kittens ? :lol:


----------



## messyhearts

mellowma said:


> A Postcard ???
> 
> I want a nice big pack telling me I am a registered breeder with folders and lots of paperwork and forms to fill in and things???
> 
> No doubt I am in for a dissapointment, I am also registering with GCCF if I ever get my from back from wellknowncatbreedingclub, I don't understand having a TICA pre-fix and GCCFcats, it's all too confusing for my tiny mind! Where to register kittens ? :lol:


Thankfully, considering how much it costs, you get quite a bit of stuff from GCCF when your prefix comes through.


----------



## Milly22

messyhearts said:


> Thankfully, considering how much it costs, you get quite a bit of stuff from GCCF when your prefix comes through.


Oh good! I love stuff, I have it all in folders, in little plastic polly pockets, all filed alphabetically, I shall need another folder soon. I may empty it actually as it has a lot of basic breeding things in it. The colour chart for ragdolls takes up entire folder of it's own. I like adminy type things, that was my main reason for going Registered, I adore the paperwork...

Just kidding. I do like it though. I really really want to join RC so I can buy their breeding book.

Gosh I am on a waffle again.........bla bla over-excited rubbish all for a POSTCARD!!  :lol:


----------



## messyhearts

mellowma said:


> Oh good! I love stuff, I have it all in folders, in little plastic polly pockets, all filed alphabetically, I shall need another folder soon. I may empty it actually as it has a lot of basic breeding things in it. The colour chart for ragdolls takes up entire folder of it's own. I like adminy type things, that was my main reason for going Registered, I adore the paperwork...
> 
> Just kidding. I do like it though. I really really want to join RC so I can buy their breeding book.
> 
> Gosh I am on a waffle again.........bla bla over-excited rubbish all for a POSTCARD!!  :lol:


I'm not too dissimilar in that respect. :lol: I have a file for each cat & then a folder for everything else. Drives my husband nuts.

A lot of what you get is what you can "order" from GCCF anyway for a fee like the rules & breed number guide & so on so as long as you haven't already put your hand in your pocket for it you'll get a reasonable parcel to file.


----------



## lymorelynn

I registered a prefix with TICA in case I decided to register kittens with them. Mai Tai and her progeny can't be shown under GCCF rules because of silver oriental in their pedigree but they could be shown with TICA. If I'd had any that I thought might be good enough to show I would have registered them with TICA. If that makes sense :confused1: Registering kittens with them isn't that straightforward though by the look of it, so I'll stick with GCCF and probably buy in another girl with a showable line. At least no one else can pinch my name now :lol:


----------



## Milly22

messyhearts said:


> I'm not too dissimilar in that respect. :lol: I have a file for each cat & then a folder for everything else. Drives my husband nuts.
> 
> A lot of what you get is what you can "order" from GCCF anyway for a fee like the rules & breed number guide & so on so as long as you haven't already put your hand in your pocket for it you'll get a reasonable parcel to file.


Yes I have downloaded every form available. I even have mating certifcated and have a closed stud!  I may sort it all out soon as Cassie/Poppy/Ice/Newcomer really should have their own folder, then I may get a small filing cabinet. 



lymorelynn said:


> I registered a prefix with TICA in case I decided to register kittens with them. Mai Tai and her progeny can't be shown under GCCF rules because of silver oriental in their pedigree but they could be shown with TICA. If I'd had any that I thought might be good enough to show I would have registered them with TICA. If that makes sense :confused1: Registering kittens with them isn't that straightforward though by the look of it, so I'll stick with GCCF and probably buy in another girl with a showable line. At least no one else can pinch my name now :lol:


Yes hopefully the well known ca club will send my form back soon, I have a feeling my first will be rejected, so put a La in front of it in the hope I get that one. I had hoped to have it back by now. No patience!!


----------



## messyhearts

It came in the post today so I have the same prefix with both GCCF & TICA now.


----------



## Milly22

messyhearts said:


> It came in the post today so I have the same prefix with both GCCF & TICA now.


Ewww you lucky bugwump! I have just emailed TICA & CatClub, one to ask for some type of confirmation payment has been received and one to ask where on earth my form has gone.

Did you get a BIG goody pack! Oh and at the weekend too! I bought come nice little filey type things in Lidl yesterday. Much fun!

I am off to a Cat Show but after that I may organise my paperwork.

Type some pedigree and things, whilst I await my *proper* paperwork. 

Oh congratulations!!


----------



## messyhearts

No pack. It was a small "certificate" (so not a postcard) with my cattery name & a paid invoice. Took precisely three weeks to come through.


----------



## flosskins

I joined my local cat club a few months ago (sent the membership form and money anyway) and haven't heard anything from them. I have emailed them a few weeks ago checking it was all received and enquiring about signing the prefix form but haven't had any response.
I really want a GCCF prefix and as I can see it takes a really long time once you have applied, could you give me the names of any of the clubs that will sign your instantly?


----------



## messyhearts

Which one did you send it to?


----------



## flosskins

Bedford & District


----------



## messyhearts

Apparently Lancashire, Teeside & Cambridge do. You may need to ring around the clubs, though.


----------



## draculita

Had my GCCF prefix quite a while now Spiritwind Siamese & Oriental Cats took an age to think of something suitable.
People rehoming my kittens seem to like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Rraa

Congratulations!!! You have a lovely website and some truly gorgeous cats and kittens.


----------



## Binga

I have a GCCF and TICA prefix which is Puddleglum. Had it for quite sometime now.


----------



## flosskins

Still can't find a club to sign my prefix form and as yet still no contact from the cat club I joined at the beginning of the year  have tried all of the contact details on the website to be told the people I am speaking to are no longer anything to do with the club and to try someone else! Cambridge now ask for 2 years membership before signing, I've emailed the other 2 clubs mentioned, does anybody else know of any clubs that will sign it straight away? I'm happy to promise to be a member for years!!


----------



## Milly22

I have been a member of my club for well over a year and am still waiting. Very frustrating but worth the wait. I guess.


----------



## messyhearts

flosskins said:


> Still can't find a club to sign my prefix form and as yet still no contact from the cat club I joined at the beginning of the year  have tried all of the contact details on the website to be told the people I am speaking to are no longer anything to do with the club and to try someone else! Cambridge now ask for 2 years membership before signing, I've emailed the other 2 clubs mentioned, does anybody else know of any clubs that will sign it straight away? I'm happy to promise to be a member for years!!


Try Blackpool as they have a lifetime membership on offer so you may be able to haggle a signature.


----------



## stevenco

Hi i was just seeing if someone can help.

about 6 years ago i had a prefix name when we had ragdolls. but we had to sell them cos of my boys going in and out of hospital. 

6 years later boys are ok and we have just got 2 ragdoll queens on tuesday. and we was just seeing if we could use are old prefix but the only thing is we have forget it. i have emailed gccf but waiting for them to get back to me.


----------



## Taylorbaby

stevenco said:


> Hi i was just seeing if someone can help.
> 
> about 6 years ago i had a prefix name when we had ragdolls. but we had to sell them cos of my boys going in and out of hospital.
> 
> 6 years later boys are ok and we have just got 2 ragdoll queens on tuesday. and we was just seeing if we could use are old prefix but the only thing is we have forget it. i have emailed gccf but waiting for them to get back to me.


did you actually buy a prefix or just use the one they give you yearly? what about contacting previous buyers?

oh and you prob know but make sure that your raggies are HCM tested


----------



## stevenco

Hi we only had one litter last time. i just can not remember i will just have to ring them on monday.


----------



## Taylorbaby

stevenco said:


> Hi we only had one litter last time. i just can not remember i will just have to ring them on monday.


oh ok, do you not have any paperwork?

where did you get your queens from? i breed ragdolls to


----------



## stevenco

Hi got them from someone in essex pedigree name adniolo breed no 66e


----------



## Taylorbaby

stevenco said:


> Hi got them from someone in essex pedigree name adniolo breed no 66e


hiya that it just what the gccf give you if you dont have a prefix, im in essex and know the other raggie breeders, but they all have prefixs, oh it might be the other breeder who doesnt, but she doesnt HCM test.


----------



## stevenco

hi i live in east yorkshire i paid for a pet courier. 

so if you want a prefix name does it cost £75 are one from gccf for £15.


----------



## messyhearts

A GCCF prefix costs £75 but your application must be signed by an affiliated club - most of which require you to be a member for a certain length of time.


----------



## Taylorbaby

stevenco said:


> hi i live in east yorkshire i paid for a pet courier.
> 
> so if you want a prefix name does it cost £75 are one from gccf for £15.


hiya how comes you didnt buy from yorkshire?? yorkshire is where my cats come from as its where all the raggie breeders mainly are lol!!

but yes to buy a prefix its £75

to reg your kittens under your perfix its £5 fro the litter then £9 per kitten, if you dont have a prefix and they give you one its £18 per cat plus the £5

the prices have just gone up


----------



## alisondalziel

Just applied for my prefix, wish me luck!!

I'm changing my current name to something completely different!


----------



## lymorelynn

alisondalziel said:


> Just applied for my prefix, wish me luck!!
> 
> I'm changing my current name to something completely different!


oooh - good luck :thumbup::thumbup: Hope you get the name you want :thumbup:


----------



## alisondalziel

me too, fingers crossed!!

Has anyone not got the name they wanted?


----------



## Taylorbaby

with tica i got my 5th choice, i new my name for gccf wasnt taken so only sent in 1 name  

what have you choose?


----------



## lymorelynn

alisondalziel said:


> me too, fingers crossed!!
> 
> Has anyone not got the name they wanted?


Mine was my first choice :thumbup: It's also registered with Tica :thumbsup:


----------



## messyhearts

I didn't get my first choice.


----------



## alisondalziel

oh gosh i didn't know people didnt get their first choice!!

ive checked the list of registered prefixes, it isn't taken.

ive sent in 4 names but im not so keen on the others, couldnt think of anything else!!

im worried now! fingers crossed, does it take the 16 weeks?


----------



## messyhearts

When did you send it? Last week?

They can reject them if they are a couple of letters out of another prefix. I couldn't work out why mine was rejected, though. I got my second choice.


----------



## Taylorbaby

did you look on the website?? it has the list of names that are taken!"

tica took about 3weeks, gccf took over 6 months as they lost all my paperwork so i had to get it all signed and re send it again


----------



## alisondalziel

Received my acknowledgment from the GCCF this morning!

Can't wait to get my prefix, i'll cry if it's not my 1st choice!!


----------



## Taylorbaby

alisondalziel said:


> Received my acknowledgment from the GCCF this morning!
> 
> Can't wait to get my prefix, i'll cry if it's not my 1st choice!!


did you check the gccf to see if its taken!!

what is your first choice! :laugh:


----------



## alisondalziel

Not getting my 1st choice!!!

I'm getting my head around my 2nd.

Not long now, exciting!


----------



## we love bsh's

Do you mind me asking how you went about getting your prefix,i have been looking this up and what i have gathered is that that you should be a member of a club/show for a period of time before they will give you 1 am i right can anybody give me step by step instructions how to go about this please.


----------



## lymorelynn

we love bsh's said:


> Do you mind me asking how you went about getting your prefix,i have been looking this up and what i have gathered is that that you should be a member of a club/show for a period of time before they will give you 1 am i right can anybody give me step by step instructions how to go about this please.


You need to be a member of a club (it can be specific breed club or a local area club) usually for a minimum of 12 months. You can download a prefix application form from the GCCF website, choose at least three prefix names in case your first choice is taken, is too close to someone elses' or is otherwise unsuitable. Get the membership secretary of your club to sign the form and send it off with the required fee.
Then wait with chewed nails for your name to be granted 
I got my first choice and then my DH who suggested it said he was only joking  
Good luck if you are looking into getting a registered prefix. Do you breed already or do you want a prefix first?


----------



## messyhearts

I love your prefix, Lynn. 

Essentially, first step is joining a club. People usually choose breed clubs. A regional club signed mine for me though.


----------



## lymorelynn

messyhearts said:


> I love your prefix, Lynn.
> 
> Essentially, first step is joining a club. People usually choose breed clubs. A regional club signed mine for me though.


Thank you


----------



## we love bsh's

hi lyn im sara thanx for your reply it was very helpful i have not bred yet but am due to get a blue tabby colourpoint in 8 weeks she is a real stunner! im hoping to start up breeding,iv done lots of researching already but i still have alot to learni am now in love with the bsh breed.any tips will be gladly recieved. I could talk for hours with people like you whats your breed lyn?


----------



## alisondalziel

I would actually wait until you have had a litter BEFORE thinking about a prefix, unless you have experience in breeding.

You don't wanna go spending that kinda cash just to later find out breeding doesn't suit you or your lifestyle. Breeding is a huge commitment, it takes sacrifices.

There are many many breeders out there, but it takes a lot to be a good and ethical breeder!!


On a personal note lol, website is built and ready to be opened when i get confirmation! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## we love bsh's

hi alison good advise thankyou.I dont want to be the kind of breeder only interested in the money ie the mill kinds! I love animals and this is really up my street I find it very exiting and interesting.Its something i wish to achieve with a passion. x


----------



## princessa rags

you will need to be a member of a bsh club for at least a year before you could apply for a prefix .ive had to wait 2 years to apply for mine


----------



## we love bsh's

right ok and what does been a member consist of.x thanx


----------



## lymorelynn

we love bsh's said:


> hi lyn im sara thanx for your reply it was very helpful i have not bred yet but am due to get a blue tabby colourpoint in 8 weeks she is a real stunner! im hoping to start up breeding,iv done lots of researching already but i still have alot to learni am now in love with the bsh breed.any tips will be gladly recieved. I could talk for hours with people like you whats your breed lyn?


Hi Sara.
I breed Siamese, specialising in blue and lilac points. If you go onto the breeding section in the cat forum I'm sure there'll be lots of people ready to give you their advice 
Being a member of club can be as much or as little involvement as you want really. Most clubs hold shows so it is a good idea to go along if you can. You can go to their AGMs and become involved too.


----------



## we love bsh's

you are really most helpfull lyn thanx,ur cats are really close to to the bsh i have put a deposit on she is a blue tabby c/p.I was wondering what her colour genetics would be the stud is a blue-tabby c/p and the queen is a solid blue,other litter mates were a lilac, blue c/p,blue-tabby c/p and a blue spotted tabby but it looked a little chocolate colour to me but breeder said it was blue! iv been studying the genetics on the net and if im right i think both of the parents must have been carriers of the c/p gene for the kittens to come out this colour,hope im right the genetics can be very confusing so anyway have you any idea what my kittens colour genetics will be and would she be a carrier of any colours. Its not a lot to go on i no but untill i get her pedigree i wont no anymore details. ps your cats are beautiful x


----------



## alisondalziel

Are you buying from a reputable breeder?

What colours are you wanting to breed?

Colourpoints i personally don't like but i know loads of people do.

Blue tabby colourpoint is a bit mixed for me, you'd be best choosing either solid colours, tabby/spotty, or colourpoint.

Have you thought about what stud you're going to use? Don't forget to have your girl blood grouped.


----------



## we love bsh's

the breeder said she will be a blood group b but im still gona get her tested to make sure and yeah i do have a stud in mind hes a cream boy carring c/p.hes b too.The breeder was ace all the cats were indoors healthy looking tempermant was sound and clean litter trays etc i was seceretly checking.I av been trying to work out kittens colour genetics im getting the pedigree emailed later so will av better idea then but untill then does anybody no what they will be? stud is blue-tabby c/p and queen is solid blue but kittens were lilac,blue spotted,blue-tabbt c/p,blue c/p. what im wondering is she is c/p but could she be carring any other colours im thinking lilac or something.These colour genetics take some getting ur ed round can any 1 shead any lite on this


----------



## messyhearts

If only one of the parents is a colourpoint then kittens won't be unless the non-colourpoint carries the gene since it is recessive.

Lilac itself isn't carried. Lilac is dilute chocolate. So if kitten carries dilute and carries chocolate but are a blue colourpoint then they can, matched up with the right stud, have lilac kittens. Depends what the kitten carries.


----------



## we love bsh's

so the solid blue mum must have had a c/p gene yeah? so how did the lilac come about must there have been a chocolate in the background of 1 of the parents? The breeder said there was blue spotted but they looked more brown to me.


----------



## messyhearts

we love bsh's said:


> so the solid blue mum must have had a c/p gene yeah? so how did the lilac come about must there have been a chocolate in the background of 1 of the parents? The breeder said there was blue spotted but they looked more brown to me.


I only know as much as is needed for Birmans so can only go so far as BSH have more colours.

Colourpoint is recessive. So genes come in pairs which means that a solid cat will carry 2 solid genes or a solid and a colourpoint. Colourpoints have 2 colourpoint genes. So if *both *mum and dad have a colourpoint gene that they could potentially give to kittens then colourpoint kittens are possible.

With colours, they are separate genes. There seal, which when diluted is blue, there is chocolate, which diluted is lilac. Dilute is recessive. So if both cats carry dilute at least then a dilute kitten is possible.

So for a lilac kitten, essentially they have two recessive dilute genes and the chocolate gene. Colourpoint is separate.


----------



## we love bsh's

so if im rite both of these parents carried at least 1 c/p gene each also both carried the dilute gene/ is this rite? You explain things far better than the 100's of websites iv been on thanx


----------



## messyhearts

If both cats are blue then they are dilute as blue is diluted seal/black so ALL cats will be diluted colours as all four possible genes are the dilute gene - 2 for mum and 2 for dad.

If one cat is colourpoint and the other isn't then it is more likely that kittens will be solid carrying colourpoint unless the solid parent carries colourpoint already. If they do carry it then the probability is only a quarter colourpoint and three quarters solid kittens.

Chocolate is recessive so providing there are 2 chocolate genes the kitten will be lilac. So like the colourpoint and recessive gene, mum and dad need to carry this gene. As they are both blue cats, this again is 25% likely IF both mum and dad carry the gene.

I don't know anything about cinnamon, fawn etc and don't know if these are possible in colourpoint BSH.

An aside from this is if you take a non-tortie girl to a red stud then all kittens will either be red males or tortie females.


----------



## we love bsh's

interesting but in this litter there were no solid kittens. 3 c/p's 2 blue spot and 1 lilac


----------



## messyhearts

Is it one of the kittens you have now that you are planning for? Think I missed that bit.


----------



## we love bsh's

wel i ant got her yet picking her up in 8 weeks,those were her parents weve just been talking about. Strange how the the kittens produced frm this mating didnt come out the way you just explained i no nature will av the final say but it now makes me wonder if the breeded is been truthful on the parentage what do you think? im getting the pedigree later that will help more


----------



## messyhearts

Some people are entirely ignorant to genetics. This isn't necessarily a bad thing; often a case that the person in question really can't get their head around it.

If two blue cats, one is colourpoint and one is solid then to have a litter of colourpoints is normal [means the solid carries CP], to have lilac is normal [means they both carry chocolate and we know they are dilute as they are blue] and the spots will be possible as I am sure you said that the CP parent was a blue tabby - spotting is a variety of tabby. Tabby is dominant so only needs one parent to have the gene.


----------



## we love bsh's

lol sorry if i am 'ignorant to genetics' im trying my best to get this in my ed as its really interesting i will get there in the end i promise


----------



## we love bsh's

let me try again; so both parents must be carrying c/p plus both are carrying chocolate. and both mum and dad are dilute. av i got it now?


----------



## messyhearts

we love bsh's said:


> lol sorry if i am 'ignorant to genetics' im trying my best to get this in my ed as its really interesting i will get there in the end i promise


Oh it took me ages don't worry.


----------



## messyhearts

we love bsh's said:


> let me try again; so both parents must be carrying c/p plus both are carrying chocolate. and both mum and dad are dilute. av i got it now?


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## we love bsh's

great stuff thanx for ur help.next question lol so my kitten is obviously dilute and is c/p is that all she will be.Trying to work out now what kittens she is able to produce.If im annoying sorry i just want to learn


----------



## messyhearts

we love bsh's said:


> great stuff thanx for ur help.next question lol so my kitten is obviously dilute and is c/p is that all she will be.Trying to work out now what kittens she is able to produce.If im annoying sorry i just want to learn


If she was a Birman, she could have any colour kitten possible as she could have non-dilute or dilute kittens, she could have seal or chocolate kittens, she could have tabby or non-tabby kittens, she could have red/tortie or not kittens. The options depends on stud choice so she would be a good choice if there isn't a colour/pattern you have in mind.

Don't know how as a BSH it affects kittens as there are other colours like cinnamon and fawn and then you have different tabbies like spotted, mackerel, classic etc.


----------



## we love bsh's

ah rite,i did av a cream stud in mind n i no he carries c/p if that didnt work out my next choice wud prob b a cream c/p stud wud have to find 1 of those first tho. I fell in love with birmans wen i first left school i went to c a litter of them once there was onlt 2 in the litter they are very nice cats tho


----------



## Taylorbaby

a cream / red stud would = tortie kittens


----------



## we love bsh's

really, what is that the only colour possible from that mating,wud blue-tabby c/p mum n cream c/p dad make all tortie c/p kittens?


----------



## we love bsh's

and if you say they will be all tortie kittens would that also mean that most wud be female with the odd sterile male


----------



## messyhearts

Noooo. It means if girls, they would be tortie. If boys, they would be red/cream. They would be cream, however, as mum is dilute and if stud is cream then stud is dilute too; cream = dilute red. Girls would be blue or lilac tortie [plus whatever other colours BSH have].


----------



## we love bsh's

ok i see is that called diluted tortie? wud the be pointed or not or both?


----------



## messyhearts

The tortie would be a colour of tortie such as lilac tortie or blue tortie. If mum is lilac and dad is cream then the colour will be diluted. Probably lilac tortie. If both mum and dad carry [at least] the colourpoint gene then female kittens could be, say, lilac tortie colourpoint.


----------



## we love bsh's

they would be very pretty wouldnt they


----------



## messyhearts

Oh yes. Lilac tortie colourpoints are my favourite colour.


----------



## we love bsh's

iv just been offered a kitten off a lady mum is lilac torti tabby and dad id a choc cp. Think im gona go ahead n take 1


----------



## messyhearts

What colour is the kitten?


----------



## lymorelynn

Wish someone would offer me a kitten  I'm trying to find a lilac point Siamese girl for breeding and no one has one :cryin: My blue point girl only seems to have lilac point boys


----------



## we love bsh's

there not born yet till bout a weeks time,she said i can av 1st pickings im hoping her queen carrys cp and one comes out lilac tortie cp


----------



## messyhearts

I am hoping for a lilac girl from girl's litter whenever she fancies calling again... Such a cute colour.


----------



## messyhearts

we love bsh's said:


> there not born yet till bout a weeks time,she said i can av 1st pickings im hoping her queen carrys cp and one comes out lilac tortie cp


Well, they will either be choc or lilac. Depends if dad carries dilute and mum carries colourpoint. Most likely be solid chocs.


----------



## we love bsh's

hi lymorelyn get a thread posted sure someone will no someone who has just what your looking for. x


----------



## we love bsh's

messyhearts; take a look in the colour genetics thread we were talking about possible colours from this mating today,i posted what i was told by breeder and was told she is wrong as her male could not carry all those colours but anyway if you have a look it will be explained. x


----------



## alisondalziel

My prefix has been approved!! Scotstar.

Check out my brand new website: Scotstar British Shorthair Cats - Welcome & About Me


----------



## Taylorbaby

alisondalziel said:


> My prefix has been approved!! Scotstar.
> 
> Check out my brand new website: Scotstar British Shorthair Cats - Welcome & About Me


aww well done! love your lilac girl!


----------



## lymorelynn

Congratulations on the prefix Alison :thumbsup: Lovely website too


----------



## alisondalziel

thankyou


----------



## flosskins

Finally got my prefix - watch out for Klairity kittens some time this year, and a website soon I hope!!


----------



## carlisfluffybundles

Hi i've got a question about prefixes please. I breed ragdolls and would like a prefix for future generations. My little girl wants to show so im trying to teach her all i can. I have applied to many gffc affiliated clubs and most of them have come back and said i need to be a member for two years before they will sign my form. does anyone know of one that takes a shorter time? Many thanks x


----------



## messyhearts

Try asking a club if they will should you pay for several years membership up front.


----------



## spid

Most require time to prove that you've got sticking power and aren't a BYB. Sorry don't know of any that have a very short time scale.


----------



## messyhearts

spid said:


> Most require time to prove that you've got sticking power and aren't a BYB. Sorry don't know of any that have a very short time scale.


Agreed. I think I got mine fairly quickly as I inadvertently knew someone in the committee who knew I was a show exhibitor so not a BYB.


----------



## lisa306

Hello everyone..
Would just like to say i got my prefix though today...:thumbup1:
So excited just have to tell someone who know what it means...lol
Dreamyeyes................
So now i might start to think about setting up a web site, not sure how yet.
Thanks for reading x


----------



## Puindoors

lisa306 said:


> Hello everyone..
> Would just like to say i got my prefix though today...:thumbup1:
> So excited just have to tell someone who know what it means...lol
> Dreamyeyes................
> So now i might start to think about setting up a web site, not sure how yet.
> Thanks for reading x


Congrats on the prefix, its a great feeling isn't it. re a website try building your own on webs.com, its very easy, you just pick a template and type straight into it, you can add photos etc, and its free.

Emma


----------



## lisa306

Hi, yes very exciting.... Thanks i'll have a look at web.com :biggrin:


----------



## RabbitMonster

Can someone explain to me what a prefix is and why they're used? Thanks


----------



## spid

A prefix is a registered name that you give your pedigree kittens. For example my prefix is registered with the GCCF and TICA - in doing so I agree to abide by their rules and ethical guidelines. So all the kittens I breed will be registered with my prefix (Finesthour) as the first part of their name - i.e. Finesthour Solitaire was a kitten who was a singleton. It means that they are full pedigrees as I can prove it with proper papers from the GCCF or TICA. It means that my kittens can easily be traced back to me. If I didn't have my own prefix then my kittens would be given an administrative prefix and so wouldn't be easily traceable to me. As I am very proud of my kittens I want to have my own prefix.


----------



## RabbitMonster

Aaahh I see. And the names breeders give their kittens, they're just temporary until the new owners choose their names?


----------



## spid

No - they are their pedigree names and they stay with them forever - but new owners can call there cats what ever they want - for example I have a Jandouglen Minuet (we call her Minnii), a Valleycat Creme-Caramel (we call her Coda). The owners can choose the cats pet name and the breeder chooses the pedigree name - some breeders do allow the owners to help decide the pedigree names, others work on themes - I think Coda's first litter might be named after The Big Bang Theory characters. I'm getting a Boucles Bombalarina soon (she will be called Bomber - but we could have called her anything.) When you show a pedigree cat you have to use the pedigree name.


----------



## RabbitMonster

Ohh I see, I get it now, thanks! 

Breeding seems like such a confusing hobby, I don't think I would ever be able to do it!


----------



## jo-pop

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Ohh I see, I get it now, thanks!
> 
> Breeding seems like such a confusing hobby, I don't think I would ever be able to do it!


A very complicated and expensive hobby. I am lucky that I've made great friends with Thomas' breeder which is nice as I can share in her excitement with litters and show days.
Also there are plenty of breeders on here happy to share their good news with us. I think I'd be a very skint bag of nerves if I was a breeder


----------



## we love bsh's

YAY...got my prefix today Singing:Singing:Singing:Singing:
We are LAIKENSLOVE.


----------



## CarrieBarrow

Hi sorry if i am pulling away from the subject but i am new at this i was wondering if you could help i am breeding british short hairs and want to register for a prefix. How do you come up with names as i am stuck ones i like already exist. Help needed.
Thanks Carrie


----------



## spid

Make it personal to you - there will be many out there that play with the words BSH but what if you decided in 10 years time to breed another breed as well (for example you might expand into selkirks as they are allowed to outcross with BSH) - then a solely BHS name might seem odd. 

Play with family names, nicknames, something you are proud of and see how it goes. Play around with spellings - and don't make it too long and lose precious letters.

We went though about 20 before settling on Finesthour (because hubby is RAF and it was near battle of Britain day which was the RAFs Finest Hour of WWII) I liked it and although it didn't describe the cats - it did imply that the cats we bred were our finest hour etc. It works on all levels.


----------



## OrientalSlave

I decided I wanted a word that meant 'cat' so I looked for them on the Internet. Quite a few are too much like 'cat' but I found one. I also if I could get a suitable domain and wordpress.com site, and with 'cats' appended it's what I am at Wordpress, Twitter, Google+, Gmail, Outlook.com and Facebook.


----------



## messyhearts

Would a language like Japanese or Chinese be more conducive to getting a word that isn't too like "cat" but means it be a good start?

Especially with Oriental breeds. 

Not sure how available they would be as usernames or domains...


----------



## OrientalSlave

The word I found is Amamaic which I liked as some of the oldest cat slaves would have spoken it.


----------



## louise2

hi there looking for some advice as anyones prefix just disappeared from the list?? i have held my prefix since feb and i have followed every rule so theres no reason why it would just disappear ?i found out signing up to raw feeding they required my prefix which i gave them and they got back telling me it wasn't listed?? :confused5: so i checked as this made no sense and yep it as gone ??? i have sent a complaint to the gccf but gotta wait and stress till Monday/tues for a reply as this ever happened to any of you before??


----------



## wicket

Hi, this is going to sound silly but are you sure your prefix was put on the list? I am asking because I got my prefix in May this year but I have just checked and mine isnt on the published list - was it Nutriment that you were getting a discount from? they did issue me with a discount code a couple of days ago, I must admit I thought I was going to have problems as my prefix isnt on the list yet.


----------



## louise2

yes it was 100% on the list as i seen it!!

it was natural instinct i was trying to sign up to  i am already signed up to nutriment and they had no problems finding my prefix so must of been there when they checked that was 2weeks ago ?


----------



## wicket

That is very strange then  dont think there is much else you can do until you can speak to the GCCF - let us know why is has disappeared


----------



## louise2

also had email telling me it was on the master list after it was on the front page for a while as thats where they start it as just disappeared really upset about it to be honest as i no i haven't done anything wrong


----------



## wicket

louise2 said:


> also had email telling me it was on the master list after it was on the front page for a while as thats where they start it as just disappeared really upset about it to be honest as i no i haven't done anything wrong


I really wouldnt worry about it, wait until you speak to the GCCF - they have just published another list of prefixes going before the committee, maybe its just a silly error and they have linked an older prefix list.


----------



## OrientalSlave

If you had done something wrong it would stay on the list of all prefixes and appear on another list as well. Suggest you ring the GCCF on Monday, I suspect it will be a problem regenerating the list which they must do on a regular basis.


----------



## louise2

ok thank you  i will let you no what they say.. out of all the prefixes its mine thats gone lol Friday 13th hey!!!!


----------



## louise2

there was a error in system it will be back asap  xx


----------

